# next macbook release?



## MnM (Mar 10, 2007)

i'm sorry i don't have the time to do a proper search, so this may have already been answered. Im desperate for info on the next release of the mac book. Not the mac book pro but the mac book. I read something about it going quad, i do not need to know that. What I need is a guess...or estimate of the next release of the mac book(time).

Eg. I know apple updates every 8-12 months but i can't seem to remember when the last macbook came out. Also if there is any change on the intel side of things ( new chip etc.) that can affect the timing. So please anyone with an educated guess concerning the next release of the macbook, please do me a favor and share your knowledge.  

I'm trying to decide if i should buy now or wait. I'm willing to wait depending on the timing. remember...a guess is good enough. You guys are ususally close enough for me when it comes to guessing. Thanks!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 10, 2007)

last updated just before christmas....


----------



## Damrod (Mar 11, 2007)

I REALLY doubt that there will be any significant changes to the MacBook soon. Like Burns said, update just before X-Mas.


----------



## MnM (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys. I went out and bought. Once again Thanks!


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 15, 2007)

Just for future reference, you might want to use this as a guide but don't take it as "written in stone" (especially since it's from a Mac rumors site).

http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/

This should help you better gauge your decisions.


----------

